# Congratulations



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can I just congratulate JoJo on raising her fabulous first litter of gorgeous F1b babies with the lovely Honey. 
I feel like we"ve been along for the journey through JoJo bringing her girls home, health testing and planning to breed and setting up her blog that proves to provide invaluable first hand advice to Cockapoo owners, to where she is now a fully validated home breeder 
Anyone who hasn't been following the puppies progress on JoJos "My Dogs Life" then take a look ...... As the pups start to leave for their forever homes, the new owners in my opinion are very lucky to own these specially raised puppies, I can't think of any more that JoJo could have done to ensure healthy, social pups who have been introduced to alsorts already including trips in the car.
Once again a big well done girl , I for one would be proud to own a JoJo pup, big hugs as your babies leave safe in the knowledge that you will be making some families very happy. 
:congrats::congrats::congrats::hug::hug::congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I totally agree, well said Karen !
JoJo, how can you part with your babies ??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't want to break any rules, but just wanted to say my bit on "our" forum of which she is a MASSIVE part and seems unfair not to acknowledge and act like it hasn't happened. As the pups are ready for off now I just hoped the time was appropriate for a little validation and praise.


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

awww, i couldnt do it, i couldnt part with them.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree::iagree: :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
As one of the main contributors on ILMC who gives endless sound advice to
others, it's only fair that her outstanding job as first time breeder is acknowledged and congratulated upon.. Well said Karen 
I've loved checking in on the little sugar puffs and wish them all well in their new homes,
I want a JoJo pup 
xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I totally agree,well done for raising such a wonderful litter,they seem to have grown up so fast,seems like yesterday they arrived.You must be very proud o them and quite rightly so xxxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I totally agree too. I loved looking at the latest videos on her blog. Anyone getting one of those puppies is oh so lucky - not that I'm jealous of course


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have met JoJo's puppies in the fur and can vouch for
what a wonderful job she had done...if only all breeders were as dedicated
as our lovelyJoJo


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, I hadn't even realised she had bred pups - testament to the fact that she hasn't been breaking any rules! 

Just had a look on your blog Jojo and oh my gosh, they are so incredibly cute! I want them all!! Their new owners are extremely lucky!

I hope it isn't too heartbreaking seeing them go xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jojo is an AMAZING woman, who has given everything to those Sugar puffs!
They are perfect little babies, and I am so happy for her! I hope that her owners understand how lucky they are to have gotten puppies from someone who couldn't possibly love them any more. Healthy happy puppies, ready for their new homes.
I am sure she will miss every single one of her little babies, and I am sure that she will be apart of their lives forever. 
She has done wonderfully, and given all she has to them.
Congratulations on a job well done. 

And Colin....I am very very jealous!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't contribute any more to what others have said but I really have to say that I have truly loved following the progress of the Sugar Puffs! I have waited for these puppies with great anticipation and have not been disappointed! Well done JoJo!......would love a JoJo pup one day! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my cockapoo buddies .. you will have me in tears .. thanks for your love & support  

Hey I joined this forum way back when and during this time I have made wonderful cockapoo owner and breeder friends ... you have all helped me along the way, from caring for my own cockapoos to breeding my first litter, so thank you so much.

Hey there are lots of ups and downs along the way .. but I am ever so proud of my puppies and my dogs .. 

Right I am off before I get more soppy  

I have been a bit busy lately .. but I will be back on here soon enough with my silly giggling and teasing Colin about his day trips to Hayling Island .. I still need to see him in his white shorts  

Think we should go back to our Friday night chit chat .. we used to have so much fun .. all cockapoo related of course xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! I must be online even less than I tought these days, I didn't even know Honey was having puppies! Let alone them being almost ready to leave! They're gorgeous JoJo  I'd absolutely love to have a house full of puppies  Congratulations and well done  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Can I just congratulate JoJo on raising her fabulous first litter of gorgeous F1b babies with the lovely Honey.
> I feel like we"ve been along for the journey through JoJo bringing her girls home, health testing and planning to breed and setting up her blog that proves to provide invaluable first hand advice to Cockapoo owners, to where she is now a fully validated home breeder
> Anyone who hasn't been following the puppies progress on JoJos "My Dogs Life" then take a look ...... As the pups start to leave for their forever homes, the new owners in my opinion are very lucky to own these specially raised puppies, I can't think of any more that JoJo could have done to ensure healthy, social pups who have been introduced to alsorts already including trips in the car.
> Once again a big well done girl , I for one would be proud to own a JoJo pup, big hugs as your babies leave safe in the knowledge that you will be making some families very happy.
> :congrats::congrats::congrats::hug::hug::congrats::congrats::congrats:


I agreeeeeeeeeeeee, well said Karen! Jojo really has done a superb job with her first litter. I too have followed her journey from the beginning and she should be very proud :congrats: Jojo has also raised awareness that there are good Home/hobby breeders out there that do health test and show the utmost care and love for their dogs and puppies, you just have to look for them. We have several great home breeders on here now and they don't get any where near as much publicity as the larger breeders and they deserve the credit.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

roud::cry2:roud::cry2:roud::cry2::cry2:
Accept the praise you deserve it...... well jel Colin, Im going to camp at JoJo s next time and be a volunteer come Saturday girl errr woman 
(Well said Clare )


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> roud::cry2:roud::cry2:roud::cry2::cry2:
> Accept the praise you deserve it...... well jel Colin, Im going to camp at JoJo s next time and be a volunteer come Saturday girl errr woman
> (Well said Clare )


Yes, we are Berkshire buddies and of course related by way of Ted and Fudge.. I went for a little look and stayed 4 hours...luckily I took cream cakes to keep our strength up...boy that JoJo can natter


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It's Friday night lets have some fun .. 

Karen I would love you to come and visit .. give me a hand too .. 

Colin you are always welcome with cakes .. sorry I am a bit gobby and a chatter box  

You lots are so fab .. I really value your friendship and support (even you Colin who always takes the you know what out of me .. )


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well said Karen, excellent post.
Top Congratulations to JoJo, have loved following the Honey Mummy and her pups. Who's next JoJo - Picnic ?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's not Friday night is it??? I'm seriously panicking here as I'm supposed to be at a study day on friday and now thinking I've missed it!!! 
Maybe I've just missed an 'in house' joke... 
Have just read you saying its Friday a couple of times....?? 
X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> It's Friday night lets have some fun ..
> 
> Karen I would love you to come and visit .. give me a hand too ..
> 
> ...


I've just said it on another thread....it's THURSDAY...put that babycham down and concentrate....
You know I love our nattering....as for taking the you know what..i have no idea to what your are referring


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done JoJo, I'm afraid I'm another who had not realised what you had been up to recently! just took a peek at your blog, brilliant - you must be proud of yourself, I had looked at your blog loads a while ago when researching getting a puppy but must admit had not looked for a little while - just look what can happen when your back is turned!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it must be lack of sleep ... ha ha ha oh & because hubby is off work tomorrow .. ignore me .. 

Oh no a JoJo giggle happening .. I really thought it was Friday


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Great thread! Well done Jo Jo! I've loved watching the Sugar Puffs and seeing them grow, you and Honey (along with Picnic and Fudge) have done a great job. Xxx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I had no idea either! Congrats, they are adorable!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations and well done to Jo Jo and Honey - I know you have wanted and planned for this for a long time - so pleased it all worked out well for you. 
H & Bill x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done Jojo - they are very beautiful puppies - just like their gorgeous Mum  x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG just took a look what a bunch of absolute cuties!!!!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Keep them all JoJo


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with you all, well done & congratulations JoJo. So lovely to see the puppies progress, can't believe they are going to their forever homes already. 

xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww, it was your blog JoJo's that particularly made our mind up about getting a cockapoo! So I for one am so grateful we came across it. the advice is fantastic. 

The little sugar puffs are such a credit to you and I hope your not too sad when they go to their happy homes, I'd be so proud to own one of your puppies!......who knows.....one day......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are loverly. The blog is so great!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG JoJo, I've not been online as much recently & when I come back what do I find.......
Just caught up on the blog & the sugar puffs are absolutely gorgeous. 
Well done Honey & what a fantastic job you've done Grandma JoJo. 
XXX


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo When I get my bigger house (this is a serious decision) I would love an F1B so you never know you may get to meet the infamous Hattie and Minton afterall!


----------

